# 457 visa with no Degree



## scht (May 15, 2011)

Hello there, 

I have a job offer from an IT company in Brisbane and I have signed and faxed my acceptance letter back to them. I now have another worry because I do not have a degree as my highest qualification is an advance diploma from a local college. Will this lack of tertiary education hinder my chance of getting a 457 visa? I have 6 years of working experience as an IT consultant involving in various SAP technology. 

Thanks for your time and reply and hope you are having a good weekend.


----------



## cyder45 (May 13, 2011)

nope....if a company has sponsored you and you meet the qualifications necessary, and your job is not a low demand job, then you won't have any problems.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

On a 457 you won't be affected, however in the future if you do an ACS assessment for a future PR application then this does have an effect. You'd likely go the RPL route for assessment.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

IT is the only professional career path in Australia where a degree is not a requirement. I think certifications will take care of that if you have them.

As for your visa as noted by other people not havign a degree will not affect your application.


----------



## scht (May 15, 2011)

Thanks guys... I keep getting mixed replies from all area with regards to this. I'll submit my application and we'll see what happens in the next few weeks.


----------



## scht (May 15, 2011)

amaslam said:


> On a 457 you won't be affected, however in the future if you do an ACS assessment for a future PR application then this does have an effect. You'd likely go the RPL route for assessment.


Hello there, what is an RPL route assessment?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Recognition of Prior Learning, read more at the ACS website and/or search the forum for RPL.



scht said:


> Hello there, what is an RPL route assessment?


----------

